# Minwax Antique oil finish



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Gang, before i start tackling this project http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/n...ble-project-picture-advice-appreciated-41476/, Id like to make sure Ive got everything down.

1) Sand surface, wipe surface with rubbing alcohol
2) Brush on the minwax oil with foam brush
3) After 5-10min buff the wood/finish with a clean cloth
4) After 24hrs repeat the process.


Is there anything im missing here? any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

V-wiz said:


> Hey Gang, before i start tackling this project http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/n...ble-project-picture-advice-appreciated-41476/, Id like to make sure Ive got everything down.
> 
> 1) Sand surface, wipe surface with rubbing alcohol
> 2) Brush on the minwax oil with foam brush
> ...


What "minwax oil" are you using and do you plan on going over it w/ a finish of some sort after?


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

mattk8715 said:


> What "minwax oil" are you using and do you plan on going over it w/ a finish of some sort after?



The wood is bare and at its natural look, i plan on using this product


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

V-wiz said:


> Hey Gang, before i start tackling this project http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/n...ble-project-picture-advice-appreciated-41476/, Id like to make sure Ive got everything down.
> 
> 1) Sand surface, wipe surface with rubbing alcohol
> 2) Brush on the minwax oil with foam brush
> ...


It's not what you're missing, but what you might have misunderstood. Minwax Antique Oil Finish is a wipe on varnish type finish. It's not just an oil application.

You can sand the wood to 180x. Wipe off with mineral spirits. Wipe on the MAOF with a smooth lint free "T" shirt cloth folded in a neat pad. Do not wipe off or "buff", Sand with 320x between applications, and recoat when cured.









 







.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The process you described is the correct one. You did not mention how many coats you plan, or if you are going to top it off . I'm guessing it's only 2 coats and nothing else. Not to contradict Cman, but Flexner indicates that finish is actually an oil/varnish mix....hence the buff off of excess.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are the instructions from the Minwax website for applying their Minwax Antique Oil Finish.

*Directions*


Sand to obtain a smooth, uniform surface. Remove all dust by vacuuming and then wiping with a cloth lightly dampened with mineral spirits. 
Wipe or brush on a generous coat of Minwax® Antique Oil. Apply in the direction of the grain. 
After 5-10 minutes, buff evenly with a clean, lint-free cloth. 
Wait 24 hours and apply a second coat. Two coats are recommended. 
For additional gloss, third coat after 24 hours.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> It's not what you're missing, but what you might have misunderstood. Minwax Antique Oil Finish is a wipe on varnish type finish. It's not just an oil application.
> 
> You can sand the wood to 180x. Wipe off with mineral spirits. Wipe on the MAOF with a smooth lint free "T" shirt cloth folded in a neat pad. Do not wipe off or "buff", Sand with 320x between applications, and recoat when cured.
> 
> ...



Oh, so i should apply it with a foam brush then? all sources say to do this, but if you say so.. How long do i wait after applying it to sand with #320. Thank you.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> The process you described is the correct one. You did not mention how many coats you plan, or if you are going to top it off . I'm guessing it's only 2 coats and nothing else. Not to contradict Cman, but Flexner indicates that finish is actually an oil/varnish mix....hence the buff off of excess.



Depending how i like it 2-3 coats, minimum 2 coats. Thanks


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

HowardAcheson said:


> Here are the instructions from the Minwax website for applying their Minwax Antique Oil Finish.
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> ...



Yup, thats what im basing it off, thanks howie.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fred Hargis said:


> Not to contradict Cman, but Flexner indicates that finish is actually an oil/varnish mix....hence the buff off of excess.


Go ahead...it's OK, I wasn't correct. I don't look stuff up to reply, unless I post a link.









 







.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Question, is it okay if i wipe down the surface with thinner?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

V-wiz said:


> Question, is it okay if i wipe down the surface with thinner?


Do you mean before you apply the finish? If so, yes...that's a good way to get the dust off and see if there area any glue spots or other flaws. Let it dry before applying the finish.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> Do you mean before you apply the finish? If so, yes...that's a good way to get the dust off and see if there area any glue spots or other flaws. Let it dry before applying the finish.



Yes before, perfect thanks.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Well guys, since i live in California, and the area i live in is very strict with air quality, i can find this product anywhere here. They don't sell it


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If you look at the MSDS, the Minwax product is 65% MS anyway. So you could save some money by making your own: 1/3 each varnish, BLO, and MS. Assuming you can still get varnish, this would be as good.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> If you look at the MSDS, the Minwax product is 65% MS anyway. So you could save some money by making your own: 1/3 each varnish, BLO, and MS. Assuming you can still get varnish, this would be as good.



Id rather not do it myself, thanks.. Is there anything else i can buy thats comparable to the minwax?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I linked that Flexner article in the earlier post. If you look at it, Bob lists several name brands of oil/varnish mixes. These are all similar products and any of them will probably be what you want. But I would think if one isn't available in CA., none of them are.

PS, I tried to go to that article and copy and paste the list, but it appears the pWW website is down as i type this.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> I linked that Flexner article in the earlier post. If you look at it, Bob lists several name brands of oil/varnish mixes. These are all similar products and any of them will probably be what you want. But I would think if one isn't available in CA., none of them are.



Thank you Fred, i will look into it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Note that comment I edited in ( I guess after you quoted the post) about the site seems to be down.

Edit in: I went back this morning, it's back up and copied the list:


Common brands of finish that are oil/varnish blends:
Watco Danish Oil
Deft Danish Oil
Behlen Danish Oil
Maloof Finish
Behr Scandinavian Tung Oil Finish
Minwax Tung Oil Finish
Minwax Antique Oil Finish
Velvit Oil
Behlen Salad Bowl Finish
Behlen Teak Oil
Watco Teak Oil


----------

